# Won't let down milk!!!



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I have a doe who had twins not too long ago. She nurses them but has so much milk so I'm trying to milk her as she gets so full and tight they don't drink all of it and I need it for soap anyways. Well she was my best milker last year but I tried milking her today and got nothing!!! She was full and tight but she wasn't letting me have any so I just assumed maybe they ended up drinking it all so I let her down and as soon as I did her daughter started to nurse and low and behold I decided to try to see if I could milk her and she let her milk down for her kid!!! I was doing my hardest trying to get her to let down for me but she wouldn't do it! Is there anything I could do to get her to let down for me? Ive never had her do this to me before


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

I haven’t milked yet myself but I read somewhere about letting the kids by Mom or on the stand while you’re milking so she’s focusing on them more and let’s milk down. Maybe it’s worth a shot?


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I have a doe like that. I massage the udder, milk her, more massage, milk until it doesn't work. I can usually get about a half gallon from her. I know she still has more, cause after the kids get back to her she gives me a smirk while the twins happily tank up.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

You could try massaging her udder.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I'll try the kid thing! I've done the massage milk massage milk and still nothing! I've done the bump where it stimulates kids nursing and nothing! When I give her grain she lets down just a little but then stops it completely. I had no clue goats could hold back like this! She did great all last year but this year she just won't let me have it


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

I've taken one of the kids with and let them nurse one side while I'm milking the other. Can get hairy with a loose kid though!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I just tried that and she was fighting with me instead of letting the kid nurse...as soon as I let her down she allowed her kids to nurse got 2 oz in 2 days with me milking her every chance I can get


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Maybe try some relaxing music


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

This isn't helpful to you at all, but I've had a couple that were milk, massage, milk, massage, ad infinitum until I started separating. In the evening, she got the idea that she still would not be able to feed her kid after she "defeated" me, and would stay full for the night. Then she started letting me have her evening milk. Eventually they got relaxed enough to let me have the morning milk too.

Stubborn little so-n-sos, aren't they?

What breed is she? One of your Kiko's?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

yes one of my Kiko girls. im gonna wait a week her kids will be 2 weeks by then so hopefully she will let me have some then or im gonna separate her at night as they don't drink then


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, again, this won't help your particular problem, but if you have a Kiko milking this well, there is a thread here that may interest you. Kikos have been mentioned and you may have something to offer them.

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/hardiest-dairy-breed-for-southeast.195504/#post-2099168


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

What did she have, both a boy and a girl? I've heard of does being more protective of a doeling's "right to have milk" than a buckling's. I wonder if you tried putting the OTHER kid on the stand with you (other than the one you already tried) it would help?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I have tried both she fights more with the doeling tho.....she loves her boys


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This older link may help.

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/cant-get-my-doe-to-let-down-milk.119809/


----------

